# advice needed..FAST!!



## lovemynahla (Jul 15, 2014)

I recieved my all black German Shepherd as a gift when she was 8 weeks old. I am a complete animal lover so she was a great addition to my animal family. I already had a very tiny pom (4lbs) and a min pin. I am a first time GSD owner and fully take the responibility for lack of training her. She is now 1 yr old and extremely protective of me and extremely aggressive to my small dogs. She is injuring the small dogs, attacking and shaking them by the neck. She has also shown aggression towards small children (I thought maybe cuz I dont have small kids so she wasnt exposed?). Shes very alert and always seems to be circling and patroling. I love her to the moon, she even sleeps with us at night and altho I agree that my lack of research on the breed and lack of training IS MY FAULT ... she is part of my family now and I do not want to get rid of her. I need to know where to go from here with her? How can I straighten this out? Is it fixable? Im willing to try anything!!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on taking responsibility.

First, keep her separated from your dogs and kids.
Second, get a trainer experienced in aggression or a behaviorist ASAP.

This may or may not be fixable, but is trainable with precautions.
Lastly, this isn't protection you are seeing. 

You can get some great advice on here, BUT it will take eyes on her and her behavior to determine what you are dealing with - whether it is fear aggression or lack of socialization.

Post where you are located and someone may be able to recommend a trainer in your area.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

email the dog whisperer? i have no clue other than bringing in a professional trainer. i really can't help but am interested in what other people say.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Twyla's suggestions..Babygate off your house to keep the small dogs away from her and definitely keep her away from the kids..

Find a pro trainer , you need to be on top of the situation 24/7 before she either seriously hurts or kills your small dogs, and god forbid bites a kid.


----------



## lovemynahla (Jul 15, 2014)

I totally agree. Trainer, babygate... on it. Is the aggression some sort of genetic thing for her? So young and so agressive already seems out there.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

lovemynahla said:


> I totally agree. Trainer, babygate... on it. Is the aggression some sort of genetic thing for her? So young and so agressive already seems out there.


All shepherds are born with aggression. Lack of leadership is why the aggression is coming out in unwanted ways. 

You gotta have rules for when the dogs play together. If she gets to make her own rules then that's not good. She needs to be taught what is appropriate behavior and what is not.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Some dogs are just not right in the head and no matter what you do it's a battle. I hope with professional help and consistency you can work through the issues. Someone with experience in aggression (ask for references!) and who can evaluate the dog in person and can lay out a plan for you is needed 

In the meantime complete management (separation, a leash, and a basket style muzzle) should be utilized


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Be sure to find a trainer experienced with aggression and protection breed dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Where are you located? 

David Winners


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Brenda Aloff, Midland, Mi. Very experienced and well respected. Behaviorist AND trainer. Right now, where your smaller animals and children are concerned, you have a loaded gun. You must completely manage this dog's environment...gate, crate, rotate...basket muzzle when there is ANY CHANCE she can come in contact with a target.

I disagree that all shepherds are born with "aggression". Or that the cause is a matter of "leadership". A change in leadership style may be required to solve the problem, but did not create it, imho. I have a boy who requires total management of his environment...he was raised in the very same way, in the very same environment, and within the same time frame as my other dog(s). Beautiful, brilliant and affectionate with five people and one other dog (my girl, who is a year older...he has never known life without her), I have completely managed his environment for almost 11 years now. A big job, and one that will be more complicated with children. 

Brenda is not inexpensive, but you can be sure it won't be a waste of money. Everybody and their brother is a trainer now. You REALLY must have one who is also an experienced behaviorist, who can assess your girl's temperment and determine what you can realistically expect with/of her. 

Where are you in michigan...if you don't want to be specific, just sorta-kinda. Do you know what lines she is, her breeder, or her pedigree?

Take care, and thanks for taking the responsibility to help make the situation better.


----------



## lovemynahla (Jul 15, 2014)

We are in the Lansing area. Any suggested trainers in the area would be greatly appreciated.
I know nothing about the breeder. When she was given to me she was lethargic, full of worms, she.Had paint all over her and she was under fed. Kinda thought we were doing the right thing by saving her, loving her and getting her healthy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Midland is not that far from Lansing. Brenda came to my house (just south of Ann Arbor) for $400. (nine years ago). you need more than a trainer, you need someone who can accurately assess your girl's temperament. and incompetent people can be worse than no one at all. 

if nothing else, google her...if that's too far or she's not available, perhaps she could suggest resources closer to your area.


----------

